# How much money do y'all need to live?



## Deleted member 23174 (Nov 3, 2018)

hello people of stp,
how much do you spend monthly on things like food, gear, shelter etc.? 

i'm really interested how high the expenses of different people, with different lifestyles are. 

on what do you spend most of your money?
for me that would be food, depends on the location though.

xoxo


----------



## Anagor (Nov 3, 2018)

andhiya said:


> hello people of stp,
> how much do you spend monthly on things like food, gear, shelter etc.?



Well, for me ... not much.

Basically, accommodation is for free (sleeping bag in a doorway, a squat, whatever). Breathing and water is for free. Food is for free as well, donations, asking in a takeaway late at night for leftover things, dumpster diving or food runs.

Actually I made money on the streets playing harmonica and stuff but most of the money went to my "drugs". Which is tobacco and cider. 

So to answer your question ... I always made "money on demand". Like playing on the streets to get some drinks or some tobacco.

Per day it really varied. Sometime I made 6 pounds (I spent most of the time in UK) a day, sometimes it was like 20 pounds. It really depends on the day, how people are and the weather and whatnot.

Gear is for free.

So yeah, if I would not like a drink and smoke I could have lived without any money.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 3, 2018)

i would say it depends on where you are in the world, what your method of travel is, and what your personal needs are. here in the USA it is very hard to go hungry here because it is such a wasteful society (40% of food goes directly into the trash). i would say that you could easily live off $200 usd per month here, and I've definitely lived off of far less (almost nothing) for extended periods of time when i had to. it wasn't fun, but it wasn't anywhere near living in a 3rd world country or anything like that.

@andhiya what's it like in italy? how much do you spend on food?


----------



## Django (Nov 4, 2018)

Like previous guys, I also never pay for accommodation. Either get food the same way first dude described or buy in grocery stores pasta or bread,
So I can live on 10$ a day for an extended period of time. Usually even less,
But when I'm high (never spend money on weed/coffee) I buy more food, because it's such a pleasure. 

Making money is a bit harder as I don't have any music skills (but do carry an harmonica!),
I hitched and ended up working for my driver's in several occasions.

Free Luxury cake & coffee in Hilton hotel in Canada. My appearance is of a Traveller, less typical punk/hobo/whatever,
So people aren't intimidated usually.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 5, 2018)

When it comes to gear, I wrote "gear is for free".

But of course that depends on where you are and what you are doing. London in April is different from December in Winnipeg, of course. Staying in cities and travelling by hitchhiking or coach/bus/passenger train is different from riding freight.

For me good sleeping bag(s) and a proper backpack are most important. When it comes to everything else I'm quite unpretentious. Some clothes (a few layers when its cold), a pair of shoes and a few little things like spare glasses, phone plus charger, torch, and so on.

I don't mind wearing super worn out clothes or walking barefoot in case my shoes fell apart again. But that's just me in under the circumstances I traveled. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Frypan Meatboots (Nov 5, 2018)

Food rent transportation when working at a job. Food stamps covers the food. Welfare in the US covers everything if you stay in one location and register yourself for assistance. I notice the yuppies spend their money on high-rent housing and expensive cars/insurance, but in the US you can easily live off nothing. Stay at shelters or tents eat at soup kitchens for regular, scheduled meals and travel the rails / hitchhike. Save it all for material pleasures like cigs and beer.


----------



## Deleted member 23174 (Nov 6, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i would say it depends on where you are in the world, what your method of travel is, and what your personal needs are. here in the USA it is very hard to go hungry here because it is such a wasteful society (40% of food goes directly into the trash). i would say that you could easily live off $200 usd per month here, and I've definitely lived off of far less (almost nothing) for extended periods of time when i had to. it wasn't fun, but it wasn't anywhere near living in a 3rd world country or anything like that.
> 
> @andhiya what's it like in italy? how much do you spend on food?




You could easily live off the food you find in the trash here too. You can also ask smaller shops for leftovers etc. 

I don't spend a lot on food: less than 5€/day when I have to buy everything myself. When I find good stuff dumpster diving 0€ 
breakfast: fruit for max. 2€
lunch: hummus (chickpeas are 0,80 €) or potatoes/sweet potatoes/paella whatever is available 
for dinner I buy a pack of piadine tacos or tortillas (6x for 1-2€) and I put leftovers in it (beans, salad, rice, paella) or hummus/guacamole.
You save a lot by doing stuff by yourself!


----------



## Deleted member 23174 (Nov 6, 2018)

Anagor said:


> When it comes to gear, I wrote "gear is for free".
> 
> But of course that depends on where you are and what you are doing. London in April is different from December in Winnipeg, of course. Staying in cities and travelling by hitchhiking or coach/bus/passenger train is different from riding freight.
> 
> ...



Thank you! 
Yes, shoes are kinda overrated haha, just wear them when it's super cold/wet.
When it comes to clothes I'm not really picky either so I don't spend money on them.

Btw are you German/from Germany? Ich nämlich auch! Bin auch auf dem Weg nach DE!


----------



## Anagor (Nov 6, 2018)

andhiya said:


> Yes, shoes are kinda overrated haha, just wear them when it's super cold/wet.



Yep. Well, there are a few other circumstances you will want protection but in general, yes. I think the number one reason everyone wears shoes everywhere is just ... in our society you are supposed to do that. 



andhiya said:


> When it comes to clothes I'm not really picky either so I don't spend money on them.



Yeah, you can get stuff for free easily, so why paying money for it?



andhiya said:


> Btw are you German/from Germany? Ich nämlich auch! Bin auch auf dem Weg nach DE!



Yep, I'm German from Germany.  Began travelling only a few years ago and spent the most time on the road in UK and a bit in Belgium, Netherland and Switzerland. Never really travelled in Germany, though.

Im Moment bin ich bei meinen Eltern im Westerwald, muss denen ein wenig helfen mit diesem und jenem. Ich dachte sie bräuchten mich nur für ein/zwei Monate, naja das war im Frühjahr. Hoffe aber, bald mal wieder los zu können.


----------



## Joey ApplePipe (Nov 9, 2018)

One needs zero dollars a day to live...

One wants how many a dollars a day to enjoy.... would be a better question. In my humble opinion.


----------



## ResistMuchObeyLittle (Nov 10, 2018)

This thread reminds me Daniel Suelo who went over a decade without money. Lived in caves outside of Moab. Also The Moneyless Manifesto Mark Boyle from the UK. 
So many good tips and ideas.


----------



## Big Sister (Nov 10, 2018)

I, too, have been living a mostly money-free existence. Once you get used to it, you can find whatever you need, and the comfort level grows with time.

I was motivated mostly by the realization that money enables and facilitates many large-scale badness in our world, and whenever I spend a dollar, regardless of what I spend it on, I am contributing to it.

To maintain one's "money identity" also takes up a huge portion of one's time and energy. I used to make a good salary, but I was time-poor, and had little time or energy left over for doing what I actually want.


----------



## Anagor (Nov 11, 2018)

Big Sister said:


> I was motivated mostly by the realization that money enables and facilitates many large-scale badness in our world, and whenever I spend a dollar, regardless of what I spend it on, I am contributing to it.



I only supported shops/companies that sell/produce good and healthy products. Like alcohol and tobacco. So I guess it's allright.



::cigar::::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Skab (Nov 11, 2018)

None


----------

